# Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!​*
Es gibt deutsche Weltmeister im Wettangeln auf Raubfische zu verkünden!

Wir gratulieren dem Team, das ja nur über den DAFV zur WM gemeldet werden konnte, recht herzlich zum *Weltmeistertitel der Wettangler im Kunstköderangeln auf Raubfisch vom Boot *bei der 7th Carnivorous Artificial Baits Boat Angling World Championship in Aix les Bains in Frankreich am 4 und 5. Oktober 2014. !!!

*Wir gratulieren also dem Weltmeisterteam:*
Thomas Engert
Marc Ptacovski 

Und natürlich gehen wir davon aus, dass der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die deutschen Weltmeister auch entsprechend öffentlich ehren werden!

Natürlich haben wir diese wiederum angemailt mit der Bitte um Bekanntgabe des Termines der Würdigung, damit wir das filmen können.

Mail:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Präsidenten und Vorstände der Landes- und Spezialverbände des DAFV,
> 
> wir gratulieren dem ganzen DAFV recht herzlich zum Weltmeistertitel der Wettangler im Kunstköderangeln auf Raubfisch vom Boot bei der 7th Carnivorous Artificial Baits Boat Angling World Championship in Aix les Bains in Frankreich, am 4 und 5. Oktober 2014.
> ...



Link:
http://www.fips-ed.com/news.php?subaction=showfull&id=1412582345&archive=&start_from=&ucat=1&

Rangliste:
http://www.fips-ed.com/ranking/ranking_2014/Sunday_ranking_sb14.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

SUPER unsere JUNGS....:vik:


----------



## Knispel (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Es ist eine Schande, dass auch dieser Erfolg von "UNSEREM" Verband wieder totgeschwiegen werden wird. Was nicht sein darf, ist auch nicht ....
Herzliche Gratulation zum Titel.


----------



## GandRalf (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



> Nur durch die direkte Förderung dieser Wettangler des DAFV durch  Bezahlung der Beiträge für die CIPS, die Anmeldung über den DAFV und das  aussuchen der Wettangelmannschaft über den DAFV war  überhaupt die  Teilnahme an dieser Wettangelweltmeisterschaft in Aix les Bains  überhaupt erst möglich.



Ersetze einmal "überhaupt" durch "   ".


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Noch ne WM gewonnen. Man man man, nicht das uns das zu Kopfe steigt.
 Thomas, ich glaube die machen die Mails vom AB schon gar nicht mehr auf. Sondern verschieben die gleich in den Papierkorb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Dafür warn dann aber auf einmal viele Gäste nach versenden der Mail heute morgen unterwegs ;-))

Und selbst wenn:
Damit ists zumindest dokumentiert, dass die über ihre Veranstaltungen informiert sind.

Könnte mal wichtig werden...


----------



## Jan701 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Klasse Thomas!  Bin auf die Reaktion vom Verband gespannt. Glückwunsch den Weltmeistern.

Grüße vom Schweriner See


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



Jan701 schrieb:


> Bin auf die Reaktion vom Verband gespannt.


Echt?
Dann haste die letzten Jahre, speziell seit Rechtskraft DAFV, nicht mitgekriegt.

Der DAFV kommuniziert nicht, schon gar nicht zu solchen Themen, wenns ums Angeln geht - nur wenns um kleine Wasserkraft oder Kormorane gehen würde, hätte man ne kleine Chance..


----------



## DUSpinner (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Hallo,
wurde für die WM vorher eine Sichtung oder Quali oder sowas ähnliches durchgeführt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Naja, vielleicht fallen die Teams ja auch vom Himmel?????

Die Verbandsmauschler werden schon einen Weg gefunden haben, trotz des Verbotes weiterführender Angeln, irgendwie zu sichten/qualifizieren..

Man kennt ja  noch früher aus dem DAV, die "Kaderangeln" - sowas soll nun am letzten Oktoberwochenende wohl wieder in Sand am Main für die Feederangler stattfinden.

Ohne Ausschreibung etc., nur ganz interne Einladung, und wer auch immer das finanziert, da werden wohl dann die Teilnehmer für die näxte WM ausgemauschelt, wenn die Infos so stimmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Dann haste die letzten Jahre, speziell seit Rechtskraft DAFV, nicht mitgekriegt.
> 
> Der DAFV kommuniziert nicht, schon gar nicht zu solchen Themen, wenns ums Angeln geht - nur wenns um kleine Wasserkraft oder Kormorane gehen würde, hätte man ne kleine Chance..



Genau, um vom DAFV erwähnt zu werden, musste schon einen Kormoran so abschießen, dass er ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk zerstört- oder Du bist Caster...

Als Angelfischer reicht ein WM Titel nicht.

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Weltmeister! Hut ab vor dieser Leistung!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht fallen die Teams ja auch vom Himmel?????



Herrgott sei doch net so naiv! Die sind in der Runde gesessen und haben gelost!! was denn sonst!!!

 Grussen Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Und wer kommt in den Pott zur Verlosung?

Gibt ja keine offiziell ausgeschriebenen Ausscheidungen mehr..

Dass das System der Wettangler und Mauschelverbände trotzdem irgendwie funktioniert, zeigt ja der Weltmeistertitel hier...

Obwohl ich bisher noch keinen kennen lernen durfte, den sie in einer Quali/Sichtung in Deutschland besiegen konnten und so die Fahrkarte zur WM lösen konnten - sowenig wie klar ist, wer das finanziert hat (ausser jetzt den CIPS-Beträge als Voraussetzung zum melden, das kann ja nur der DAFV gewesen sein in Deutschland)......

Das mauscheln alles die paar "Eingeweihten" untereinander aus, normale organisierte Angelfischer oder gar richtige Angler können da nur zugucken..


----------



## holgär (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Nö Thomas,

ganz kann ich dir da nicht recht geben.

Gemauschelt wird da nicht so viel, musst dich nur auf den zahlreichen Hegefischen in Deutscheland zeigen und mit guten Leistungen glänzen.

Dann wärst auch du in Sand am Main, wenn es denn so ist, dabei !

Ist so !

VG

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Kann ja nicht sein, wenn weiterführende Angeln nicht gehen...

oder es ist eben mauscheln.....

Nix anderes hab ich behauptet..

Und Hegen auf Räuber (hier gehts ja um Wettangel-WM im Kunstköderangeln vom Boot) wär ja mal was ganz Neues - wahrscheinlich gibts in vielen Gewässern zu viele Räuber, so dass die unbedingt rausgehegt gehören..

Und im Friedfischbereich:
Wenns weiterführend wäre wie von Dir beschrieben, wären es eben (im Sinne AO/FA) keine Hege- sondern unerlaubte Wettangeln - und wenn das die Verbandsmauschler zigmal trotzdem fälschlicherweise Hegeangeln nennen....


----------



## holgär (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Hallo Thomas,

ichhabe mich v.a. die letzten beiden Sätze deines Posts bezogen.

Über die Thematik der weiterführenden Events in Deutscheland brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.

Man kann aber auch sichten, ohne das dies ein weiterführendes Event ist. Und wir haben nicht nur ein paar gute Angler. Die sogenannte "Szene" ist größer, als manche denken.

VG

Holger


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



holgär schrieb:


> Und wir haben nicht nur ein paar gute Angler.



Und wir haben auch noch einen ******* Verband,welcher die erfolgreichen ANGLER nicht mal ansatzweise angemessen würdigt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

na dann mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Für mich zählt aber nur ein Turnier und zwar die "Bass Master Classics", alles andere ist nur pillepalle :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Kommt hier mit diesem DAFV in leicht veränderter Form auch noch..heisst dann Casting Master Classics

Zuschauerzahlen werden nur "knapp" unter dem des Originals liegen


----------



## Knispel (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*



holgär schrieb:


> Die sogenannte "Szene" ist größer, als manche denken.



Kann ich dir nur Recht geben - sieht man alleine auf der Stippermesse in Bremen , da "steppt jedes Jahr der Bär".


----------



## holgär (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Danke , wenigstens einer ......


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

@all: Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich hier wieder jeder (zurecht) über den Verband aufregt: Gibt es online evtl einen detaillierteren Bericht, oder Fotos von dem Event, Ergebnisse, wie andere Nationen abgeschnitten haben usw? Bin für jegliche Info dankbar, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Knispel (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deutschland Weltmeister im Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch mit Kunstköder!*

Schau hier, alle Ergebnisse in der Manschafts - und Einzelwertung :
http://www.fips-ed.com/ranking/ranking_2014/Sunday_ranking_sb14.pdf


----------

